# Stalking shoes?



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

I hunted in hard soled dive boots for two seasons. I need to get another pair or find something similar. They are very comfortable, 100% waterproof, easy on (zipper) and very quiet to walk in. I gave my last pair to a hunting buddy who needed something decent to hunt in.


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

I saw these recently and need to buy me a set.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

They just slip on over your boats. That's pretty cool.


----------



## ShootinArr0s (Jan 3, 2017)

Those Sneektec's are pretty sweet. May have to pick up a pair.


----------



## nathanrogers (Dec 5, 2010)

https://fyf.io/


----------



## rkr (Mar 10, 2017)

I'd be very interested to find out what other people are using. Socks don't really work well for me.
I was thinking to use dive boots too.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

Maxemus said:


> I saw these recently and need to buy me a set.


Nice, but I don't see where it would help you to feel what's under foot if it's put on over a hard bottom boot. 
The best winter boot I've found so far is the sorel caribou boot. The soul is soft rubber and thin, that has good traction on slick rock. It's not as warm as a boot with a heavier insulated insole, but good enough in temps well below freezing if you'll be walking most of the time. As far as warm weather, I'm still looking, too. The suggestions from the op sound good if they are 100% waterproof. I've made final approaches in stocking feet, but the best time to stillhunt is when the ground is wet. Some places I have to cross foot deep swamps, and I'm also concerned with ticks here, so they have to be high enough to tuck pants into. Been thinking of high moccasins, and soaking them with camp dry. I was hoping to find something at cabelas since I have gift cards, but nothing there, yet.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Russell moccasins, custom made , expensive, very comfortable, not very durable ( as far as long lasting) but we hunt some nasty . cactus and mesquite country and I have never had one get through to my foot. They are made for stalking and are very quite. I wear the thula Thula's , true moccasins. They do offer them with soles also. But they are the quietest shoe I have ever worn, plus the fact you can feel every rock, branch under your foot.


----------



## elite-ish_kinda (Oct 18, 2013)

I used a heavy pair of oversized wool socks over my regular wool socks, but I see the beauty of dive boots.


----------



## kdenson (Nov 23, 2014)

Two suggestions, Rimrock Stalkers and Swiss Protection Socks. I have not used either product as my current hunting does not require them, but they both came to my attention and I made note for later use. Maybe someone here has used them and will chime in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idaho (Jun 4, 2012)

rimrok.com I ordered some for my dad last month for his b-day. made in the good ole USA!!


----------



## silasbowhunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Idaho said:


> rimrok.com I ordered some for my dad last month for his b-day. made in the good ole USA!!
> View attachment 5851113


I just checked out rimroks website and they look awesome. Just wondering about sizing from someone who has owned them? What size are they? There's no option when purchasing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

I have an old pair of "Baer's Feet" I bought in the 80's. They work great but I don't think you can still get them. Honestly the sneektec look even better.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 4, 2012)

silasbowhunter said:


> I just checked out rimroks website and they look awesome. Just wondering about sizing from someone who has owned them? What size are they? There's no option when purchasing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


actually there is! its hard to find but once you get to the screen for checkout it has a drop down menu. he offers three sizes. those are the XL and cover 12-14  you can also customize your lace colors etc...


----------



## silasbowhunter (Jan 17, 2014)

Idaho said:


> actually there is! its hard to find but once you get to the screen for checkout it has a drop down menu. he offers three sizes. those are the XL and cover 12-14  you can also customize your lace colors etc...


Thank you! I'm definitely gonna have to pick up a pair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Been told, have not tried, these work great.http://www.cabelas.com/product/VIBR...dFMIoYFLnJANMhx1kfNTUaAkET8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## elite-ish_kinda (Oct 18, 2013)

Can anyone tell of what the Rimroks are constructed? 
what is the sole made of, for example?
What is the legging made of? Just lots of curious.


----------



## MNBOWHUNTIN (Jan 25, 2011)

Thirdhand thats what I am looking at. I wonder if there is a huge difference between those and a 10$ pair of regular water shoes?


----------



## MNBOWHUNTIN (Jan 25, 2011)

Like these for example http://www.cabelas.com/product/foot...3944780/body-glove-mn-riptide-iii/1961914.uts


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokinjo (Jan 14, 2016)

Maybe some of those five finger shoes that fit like a glove. Just very little side protection for thorns


----------



## Archway Hunter (Mar 21, 2011)

DayOne Camo creepers. They are like an overboot with a whole lot of felt padding for the sole. Just slip them on over your boots and continue hunting. If I were to take my boots off after the first day of elk hunting, if there were elk around.......there wouldn't be anymore.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

MNBOWHUNTIN said:


> Thirdhand thats what I am looking at. I wonder if there is a huge difference between those and a 10$ pair of regular water shoes?


They actually support the foot pretty well. The guy at the hunting shoe that was wearing them said they were comfortable enough to work in standing on concrete for 3 days. He said that some runners use them.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Here are the ones I used. I hunted in them most of a season and then gave them to a buddy who needed something and he is still using them. At one point I got a leak at the heel. I contacted Oceanic and they offered to replace them even though I was using them for hunting. I said I did not want to be without them and told the rep I wanted to just try and fix them. He made a suggestion and then told me that even after hunting season and if my repair did not work they would replace them. I never did send them in because the super simple repair worked like a champ. My buddy is still wearing them. he sole is not as soft as a moccasin but definitely softer than my hard soled boots and 100% water proof. I am thinking real hard about getting another pair for early season. they are comfortable to walk in and my feet stay dry. I am fairly certain they are also scent proof.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/OceanPro-Neo-Classic-Scuba-Dive-Boot-6-5MM/465795605?wmlspartner=wlpa&selectedSellerId=3850&adid=22222222227068330250&wmlspartner=wmtlabs&wl0=&wl1=g&wl2=c&wl3=173667735590&wl4=pla-279317724949&wl5=9009650&wl6=&wl7=&wl8=&wl9=pla&wl10=113828703&wl11=online&wl12=465795605&wl13=&veh=sem

This was just a link I found. I actually got mine for about $30 off E-Bay.


----------



## ASeriousHunter (Mar 16, 2007)

Those make my option pretty *******. I took a pair of tennis shoes and glued on some of the fake fur fabric from walmart. Works pretty decent but not durable. Would carry them in pack and swap shoes when needed.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

On the toe shoes, I have had two pairs of them. They are indeed very comfortable and very nice on flat ground or trails. This may sound crazy but there is no support for your smaller toes. Since each toe has it's own sole it is very easy to break a smaller toe. The other issue is smell. Wear them for two days, take them off in the house and watch your paint peel. If they had socks for them so there was something other than the shoe to soak up perspiration they might work in some areas but without socks they stink really bad very quickly.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

ASeriousHunter said:


> Those make my option pretty *******. I took a pair of tennis shoes and glued on some of the fake fur fabric from walmart. Works pretty decent but not durable. Would carry them in pack and swap shoes when needed.


Sounds like the wading shoes I would make for flyfishing. I used indoor-outdoor carpet on the bottoms so wouldn't slip on the rocks.


----------



## kreed414 (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm not sure if you've checked out barefoot shoes? REI and other places carry them, I was curious about giving these a try for stream crossings and stalking.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Chuck Taylor's. 
Or any shoe with a flat mild sole. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

https://cdn11.bigcommerce.com/s-t2i...96.1492111288.jpg?c=2&imbypass=on&imbypass=on


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> https://cdn11.bigcommerce.com/s-t2i...96.1492111288.jpg?c=2&imbypass=on&imbypass=on


Hoyt,
These look awesome. Do you know if the leather soles hold up well on sharp rocks? Or do they get sliced up?


----------



## shovard (Aug 29, 2019)

hey, is sneektec a good brand?


----------



## Diazonamide (Jul 22, 2013)

Vibram 5 finger shoes...


----------



## tannerhoward13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Old thread, but check out Stalkasins made by Lone Peak Leather Co. lonepeakleather.com
I'm obviously biased because I'm the guy that makes them but at least check 'em out!


----------



## ihatefelt (Nov 15, 2019)

I like a leather sole moccasin. Comfortable and quiet.


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

I started still-hunting a few years ago. Went through a bunch of stuff. One day i ended up just wearing a pair of skate shoes (Supra to be be exact) and now i wear them 90% of the time i’m hunting. Super quiet, i can feel everything and they’re incredibly comfortable.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

Just hunt in TX it's all sand and cactus so you don't need any special boots.


----------

